# PS Peeps and Megalania



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

I didn't see any posts just for the Prehistoric Scenes people in the search portion so I thought I'd post the few I've done along with a converted Revell Komodo Dragon turned Megalania. The man and woman are the unaltered versions. The woman (busty babe resin copy) and child (25 cent bubble gum dispenser plastic kid).
Thanks for looking. :wave:


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

beautiful work PS2 . 
hb


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Nice....where can I get a busty babe? I like variety in my PS stuff!

Very cool Komodo Dragon convertion too!

MMM


----------



## Cappy D (Jun 19, 2004)

Great paint jobs!

Cappy D


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Very nice work PS2, and timely too. There was recently a show on PS on History or Animal Channel that showcased megalania. And who isn't a fan of "endowed" women ?? 
How many tries did it take to get the child from the gum machine ??


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

WOW...I did not even know there WAS a Komodo Dragon kit from revell. GREAT STUFF!


----------



## phantom11 (Jul 12, 2007)

So THAT'S what the Komodo Dragon kit looks like! I've heard of it, but never seen it. Nice paint work on all!


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Excellent job Steve on all 4 and like the conversion job ya did on the Komodo:thumbsup:


----------



## chevy263 (Oct 6, 2003)

Nice work great paint !


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Nice work PS2!! Are you sure your Megalania is Australian? I can't see any empty beer cans!!
Seriously though, great paint and I really like the job you did on the girl and the snake.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Nicely done, sir! Very nice to see some of the PS stuff again! Do you have the Neanderthal Man kit as well?


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Wow! Thanks guys for the comps.!!! :hat:

MMM, check with Al at Pythonkits (www.nightgallerykits.net). I'm not sure he advertises it but that's where I was sent for her. 

Auroranut... :jest:


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

deadmanincfan said:


> Nicely done, sir! Very nice to see some of the PS stuff again! Do you have the Neanderthal Man kit as well?


Actually I do. You can check all my PS stuff out at Trevor's site:
www.tylisaari.com/prehistoricscenes/gallery/steve.html


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Cool stuff! I like the lizard, especially.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Just checked it out...WOW... :thumbsup:


----------

